# Blinker auf Hecht



## Spectre92 (14. Mai 2011)

ich wollte fragen, wie erfolgreich es ist, mit blinker auf hecht zu gehen?
wollte mal am neckar das ausprobieren, doch welche farben brauche ich für so leicht trübe gewässer?
und vorallem, wie groß müssen die blinker sein?


----------



## Andal (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinker auf Hecht*

Je stärker die Strömung, desto schlanker und schwerer (im Verhältnis zur Köderfläche) sollte der Blinker sein.

Selbst in den sehr dunklen Wassern in Irland hatte ich die besten Resultate, wenn die Blinker keinen Hochglanz mehr hatten. Einfach mit Stahlwolle (Topfkratzer) und etwas Scheuerpulver behandeln.

Hechte reagieren nach meiner Erfahrung mehr auf die Druckwellen und besser, wenn es keine extremen Lichtreflexe gibt.

Immer gut:
- Abu Toby
- DAM Effzett
- Abu Atom
- und die großen tropfenförmigen Blinker von Eppinger, aber auch der Daredevil.


----------



## fabi_an (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinker auf Hecht*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das man mit Blinkern sehr gut Hechte fangen kann.
Ich empfehle dir DAM Efzett in Kupferfarben mit einem Gewicht von ca. 30-40g.
:vik:


----------



## Zepfi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinker auf Hecht*

Die Blinker sind auf Hecht sicher immer eine gute Wahl. Blinker sind einfach zu fischen man kann sie in unterschiedlichen Tiefen anbieten und sie fangen seit Jahrzenten. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit Blinkern richtige Massenfänge haben kann allerdings würde ich für mich mal behaupten die Dinger fangen nicht die ganz großen Hechte. 
Seit ich mit Jerks und großen Wobblern fische fange ich zwar deutlich weniger Hechte aber dafür größere aber wenn nix geht kommt meist ein Blinker drauf und da geht meist irgendwas auch wenns nur ein ganz kleiner ist. 
Am allerliebsten fische ich die Effzett in Silber und Gold vorallem die Doppelblattausführung hat sich in den lezten Jahren nen festen Platz in meiner Köderbox erabeitet aber auch die Weitwurfgeschosse von Gigafish sind echt genial.
Ich würde dir die 30g und die 45g Effzett empfehlen und dazu noch ein länglicher (laufen flacher) in 35g. Farbe würde ich mal sagen Silber ist Pflicht dazu noch entweder Kupfer oder Gold


----------



## Donnerkrähe (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinker auf Hecht*

Hallo,
bei uns ist es so, dass es im Herbst jedes Jahr zwei oder drei Wochen gibt, in denen man mit Blinkern wie der Teufel fängt. Und das Beste daran ist, dass es nicht jeder weiß ;-) Einen Versuch ist es also immer Wert. Das Problem ist, dass man Blinker wegen ihrer schnellen Sinkgeschwindigkeit schnell abreißt, falls es Bäume oder große Steine am Boden gibt.


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinker auf Hecht*



Zepfi schrieb:


> ... auch die Weitwurfgeschosse von Gigafish sind echt genial...



kannst du über die was erzählen?
z.b. wie die sich mitten im strom machen (rhein) etc.
wäre nett #h


----------

